# Independent consulting without work permit?



## winelover7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I am a US citizen who is traveling to SA for some holidays and would like to stay for a few months (within my 90 day tourist stay, to start) and do some independent consulting / business advisory / project work with wineries. Is this possible without a work permit as I would be operating under my consulting business license from the US? 
Thanks in advance for any perspectives...


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Legally, it's not permissible to conduct any form of work while on a port of entry visa, so technically the answer is no.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

winelover7 said:


> I am a US citizen who is traveling to SA for some holidays and would like to stay for a few months (within my 90 day tourist stay, to start) and do some independent consulting / business advisory / project work with wineries. Is this possible without a work permit as I would be operating under my consulting business license from the US?
> Thanks in advance for any perspectives...


Hi winelover7, 

My suggestion is that you apply for a section 11(2), that allows you work on a visitors visa. You would need an invite from a company in SA though. Are you able to select a company in SA to provide you with an invite?


----------



## winelover7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.
Legalman, I had not heard about the section 11(2) so that is extremely helpful. Looked that up online, but I probably can't pull that all together before I leave and it appears I would need to get that in order before I leave for the US. And sounds like there is no option to do inside SA or from another country besides my country of residence? I'm sorry I didn't discover this earlier!
Do you need to be working only for the company from which you secure the invite? Is it something that is usually difficult to get from a company? My contacts are limited right now, was planning on doing more networking when I was there.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

winelover7 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> Legalman, I had not heard about the section 11(2) so that is extremely helpful. Looked that up online, but I probably can't pull that all together before I leave and it appears I would need to get that in order before I leave for the US. And sounds like there is no option to do inside SA or from another country besides my country of residence? I'm sorry I didn't discover this earlier!
> Do you need to be working only for the company from which you secure the invite? Is it something that is usually difficult to get from a company? My contacts are limited right now, was planning on doing more networking when I was there.



Hi winelover7, 


Yes, you would need to be technically working for the company that sends you the invite. Yes, companies should be more than willing to help. Bear in mind that a Section 11(2) only takes 5 days to process at any SA Embassy in the US.


----------

